# Correct arrow spine for 70 pounds?



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You may be ok with .340 also. Depends on weight of heads used and the cam type of your bow.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Dredster747 said:


> Do any of you guys know if a arrow spine of .3 would be good enough for 70# draw? My draw length is 28", and will probabley shoot 28 or 27 inch arrows.


Most of the .340/.350 shafts will work fine, even from a very fast bow, with a 125gr head.

Do yourself a favor. Make your first cut at 29". That extra inch will not make a detectable difference in drop at any hunting yardages, and will likely be ideal as spine goes. If they come out a bit too limber, cut am inch off and remount the insert.

One thing I have found out the hard way, is it's easy to cut 'em shorter, but tough to cut 'em longer.


----------

